# Air Ride Pressure....



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what is regarded as a "Safe" pressure to keep the M/H level !. Last year I maintained the pressure on both sides at 40psi but feel that the pressure needs increasing to about 50-55psi.. Not that I'm overloading... but just feel that it needs more pressure to make it look neatly level.

It says on a Drive-Rite Fitting Instruction Leaflet that I have "Do not inflate beyond 100psi" !.

Cheers 

Teckie


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i run mine at 50psi all the time it seems the best all round


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

airide told me that 30 psi is about right unless u r towing then u need extra psi.... perhaps u sould get intouch with them www.airide.co.uk


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Mine runs comfortably at 40 psi. As long as you don't exceed the max. pressure, inflate to whatever you find gives the best ride. At 50 (which is what I started with) the ride on my van was too hard, much below 40 and I lose the benefit of them.

Just play with them until you find the best driving experience for you.


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

I ran my Autocruise Starspirit(2004) at 1.0 to 1.5 bar (15 to 22psi) with tyre pressures at 70 psi. This was the best setting by experience.
Firstly, if you raise the Air Ride bag pressure too high you will get a very hard ride, ok for avoiding drift when being overtaken on a motorway but terrible on other roads.
Secondly the air bags effect the rear wheel braking force by influencing the position of the rear axle load sensing valve, with more air pressure the rear of the van thinks that it is not loaded as it rides higher. This will result in a braking imbalance with the front brakes doing all the work.
This happened to me whilst coming down a mountain in Germany 2 years ago, front discs almost glowing red and rear drums colder than the fridge.
This was because the factory hadn't included us in a recalll to adjust the load sensing valve setting .
In short it is best to contact the manufacturer of both van and Air Ride for expert advice.
Hope this helps.
Regards
Groucho


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

hi all recently had air suspension fitted and am running them at about 35psi, 2.5 bar. They were inflated to a higher pressure when they were first fitted but a mechanic friend of mine pointed out to me after he saw them inflated, that a very high pressure would stretch the van springs which would put undue strain on chassis. It may not make any difference to your van but couldnt do any harm to have a look and see what effect the presssure in the suspension is having.


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

hi all recently had air suspension fitted and am running them at about 35psi, 2.5 bar. They were inflated to a higher pressure when they were first fitted but a mechanic friend of mine pointed out to me after he saw them inflated, that a very high pressure would stretch the van springs which would put undue strain on chassis. It may not make any difference to your van but couldnt do any harm to have a look and see what effect the presssure in the suspension is having.


----------

